# [Games] Quake3Arena

## cagnaluia

salve,

se emergo questo:

games-fps/quake3

      Latest version available: 1.32b-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 30,199 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.idsoftware.com/

      Description: Quake III Arena - 3rd installment of the classic id 3D first-person shooter

      License:     Q3AEULA

installo quake3 Arena come lo conoscono tutti? ma.. perchè solo 30MB?Last edited by cagnaluia on Fri Dec 10, 2004 8:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che ci vogliano anche i cd

----------

## gutter

Infatti  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

esatto, quella è l'ultima point release (praticamente l'aggiornamento).

Hai bisogno del cd!

----------

## cagnaluia

ah.. è l'aggiornamento.. ho capito..

ma esiste una versione totalmente per linux?... del gioco

----------

## gutter

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ah.. è l'aggiornamento.. ho capito..
> 
> ma esiste una versione totalmente per linux?... del gioco

 

Quella è la versione per linux  :Smile: 

Ti servono i CD dal momento che quel file contiene il motore del gioco e poco  altro  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

ah.. adesso è chiaro..

emergo quel quake3...

e con il cd per winzoz lo posso giocare!

perfetto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> e con il cd per winzoz lo posso giocare!

 

Alla fine emerge ti dira' di copiare qualche file del cd probabilmente

----------

## oRDeX

Più precisamente, emergi quake3, ed alla fine dell'emerge lui stesso ti dice di copiare un file di 460MB(circa) in una dir della tua box affinchè il gioco funzioni.

Dopodicchè si gicoa senza cd   :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

ritorno sul discorso...

allora.. ho emerso quake3

e poi copiato il file pak0 sulla cartella baseq3...

quando lo faccio partire però:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> asse quake3 # ./quake3.x86
> 
> Q3 1.32b linux-i386 Nov 14 2002
> ...

 

un errore di OpenGL...

se però provo a emergere opengl

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> asse quake3 # emerge --pretend opengl
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

dovrei aggioranre ancora xorg....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa da il comando

```
$ glxinfo | grep direct
```

----------

## cagnaluia

asse ~ # glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non hai il supporto per il 3D. Che scheda grafica hai?

----------

## cagnaluia

ati 9500pro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai messo gli ati-drivers?

----------

## cagnaluia

no. se emergo gli ati-drivers mi chiede questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> asse ~ # emerge --pretend ati-drivers
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r2 ????? ma io ho una 2.6.8.1.....

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

un po OT, ma sempre riguardo QUAKE 3 ARENA...

Conoscete qualche programmino via console per usare l'rcon da remoto senza per forza usare quake? (per il 2 lo conoscevo, ma per il 3 per linux non l'ho ancora trovato..)

----------

## cagnaluia

non so..

lo devo emergere lo stesso? come faccio... sing sing

----------

## mouser

[schizofrenia mode]

scheda ati..... linux..... quake3...... AAAARGHHHHH   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

[/schizofrenia mode]

bhe', l'unica cosa che ti posso dire e che dopo aver provato per 2 settimane a mettere e togliere ati-driver, Xorg e quant'altro di correlato, mi sono trovato il DirectRendering = ON e, per provare, ho emerso q3demo.... va meglio che su Winzozz, ma su questo non avevo dubbi   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Cmq non demoralizzarti.... se cerchi nei vecchi post, magari il mio esodo lo trovi e riesci anche a tirarci fuori qualcosa di utile..... sappi che, (select case) in any case, ne vale la pena.

My 2 eurocent (togliento l'iva al 20% perche' e' solo una mia esperienze)

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## kaosone

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> un po OT, ma sempre riguardo QUAKE 3 ARENA...
> 
> Conoscete qualche programmino via console per usare l'rcon da remoto senza per forza usare quake? (per il 2 lo conoscevo, ma per il 3 per linux non l'ho ancora trovato..)

 

hai provato xqf? 

senno perl   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cagnaluia

allora dovrò passare a xorg 6.8.. come dice l'emerge per opengl... oppure emergo gli ati-drivers e gentoo-sources 2.4????

ci sono 2 +1 strada!

le 2 di prima... e sicurmanete 1 che ignoro..

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *kaosone wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   un po OT, ma sempre riguardo QUAKE 3 ARENA...
> 
> Conoscete qualche programmino via console per usare l'rcon da remoto senza per forza usare quake? (per il 2 lo conoscevo, ma per il 3 per linux non l'ho ancora trovato..) 
> 
> hai provato xqf? 
> ...

 

XQF non è via console! a me serviva qualcosa da terminale :'(

----------

## oRDeX

@cagnaluia: provato a lanciare quake3 così:

```
$ quake3 +set r_allowSoftwareGL 1
```

;)devi dirgli o no che usi l'accellerazione software di mesa e non hardware   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> @cagnaluia: provato a lanciare quake3 così:
> 
> ```
> $ quake3 +set r_allowSoftwareGL 1
> ```
> ...

 

SI COSI' PARTE...... ma è lentissimo... farò si e no mezzo frame sul menu!!!! poi sono uscito subito...

cmq gia un passo avanti...

----------

## oRDeX

Anche sul mio portatile, che ha scheda ATI Radeon IGP 340, mi trovo nelle tue condizioni..Ma penso che tutto questo dipenda dal fatto che il rendering di quake è molto pesante..quindi affidarlo ad un'accellerazione software vuol dire ottenere i risultati visti da te.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Anche sul mio portatile, che ha scheda ATI Radeon IGP 340, mi trovo nelle tue condizioni..Ma penso che tutto questo dipenda dal fatto che il rendering di quake è molto pesante..quindi affidarlo ad un'accellerazione software vuol dire ottenere i risultati visti da te.

 

è beh. .si, sicuramente il rendering software è inutile.. solo per vedere che qualcosa funziona...

capire come far funzionare il rendering hardware è un bel problema... non so ancora che fare... grrr

----------

## oRDeX

Eh..è un questito che mi pongo anche io...openGL esiste solo per nvidia che lo sviluppa lui stesso per le sue schede...poi che altro fare non so...

----------

## cagnaluia

uffa... ma qualcuno che ha una raddy.. ci sarà pure..

----------

## oRDeX

Rimanendo in tema Quake3Arena, qualcuno sa giocando in modalità finestra, come mettere in "pausa" il gioco e permettere al puntatore che esca dalla finestra di gioco senza dover obbligatoriamente chiudere?

----------

## Vendicatore

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Rimanendo in tema Quake3Arena, qualcuno sa giocando in modalità finestra, come mettere in "pausa" il gioco e permettere al puntatore che esca dalla finestra di gioco senza dover obbligatoriamente chiudere?

 

Basta abbassare la console, ~ per la tastiera americana o Altgr+' per quella ita.

----------

## Vendicatore

Per quanto riguarda gli ati-drivers fagli pure emergere gli headers del vecchio kernel, ma assicurati che /usr/src/linux punti al kernel giusto.

----------

## oRDeX

ma gli ati-drivers servono davvero per la radeon igp 340?

----------

## Vendicatore

L'architettura dell'igp340 mi pare sia basata sulla famiglia r3x0 di ati, quindi per avere l'accelerazione 3d ti tocca mettere i driver closed (i drivers di xorg supportanto fino alla 9200, che comunque a discapito del nome e' basata su r200).

Se ti senti fortunato puoi provare r300.sourceforge.net, ma sono in uno stato molto embrionale.

----------

## oRDeX

tentar non nuoce..tanto non ci perdo niente

----------

## cagnaluia

asse fmartign # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.6 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  fglrx-4.3.0-3.14.6.i386.rpm

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx-4.3.0-3.14.6.i386.rpm

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

ATI module generator V 2.0

==========================

initializing...

cleaning...

patching 'highmem.h'...

skipping patch for 'drmP.h', not needed

skipping patch for 'drm_os_linux.h', not needed

probing for VMA API version...

check results are inconsistent!!!

none of the probed versions did succeed.

aborting module build.

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 75, Exitcode 1

!!! DRM module not built

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> un po OT, ma sempre riguardo QUAKE 3 ARENA...
> 
> Conoscete qualche programmino via console per usare l'rcon da remoto senza per forza usare quake? (per il 2 lo conoscevo, ma per il 3 per linux non l'ho ancora trovato..)

 

XQF

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *kaosone wrote:*    *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   un po OT, ma sempre riguardo QUAKE 3 ARENA...
> 
> Conoscete qualche programmino via console per usare l'rcon da remoto senza per forza usare quake? (per il 2 lo conoscevo, ma per il 3 per linux non l'ho ancora trovato..) 
> 
> hai provato xqf? 
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*    *kaosone wrote:*    *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   un po OT, ma sempre riguardo QUAKE 3 ARENA...
> 
> Conoscete qualche programmino via console per usare l'rcon da remoto senza per forza usare quake? (per il 2 lo conoscevo, ma per il 3 per linux non l'ho ancora trovato..) 
> 
> hai provato xqf? 
> ...

 

prova qstat, ma non mi pare che oltre a querare il server consenta anche rcon

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ce l'ho, lo installa di default con xqf (che è un suo frontend), ma appunto non permette di usare l'rcon :'(.

Ufff programmini come servono a me ne ho trovati un sacco tranne che per quake 3!

----------

